# Spawn sacs Cuyahoga Falls/Akron Area?



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, guys. Planning on going out this weekend. Haven't caught a female yet this year so I don't have any eggs yet. 

When I've been in this situation before, I usually get pre-tied sacs at Gander. Of course, they're out, and won't be getting anymore until mid next week. 

Anyone know of a place I can get some pre-tied in the Akron/Cuyahoga Falls area? 

Let me know if you guys know of any places down here, if not, I can always stop somewhere out closer to the river.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Erie outfitters. I know it's a little drive, but well worth it.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Great -- thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Marks between Rockwell andStreetsboro on rt. 14 has the eggs. You'll have to tie the sacks.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

awides said:


> Hey, guys. Planning on going out this weekend. Haven't caught a female yet this year so I don't have any eggs yet.
> 
> When I've been in this situation before, I usually get pre-tied sacs at Gander. Of course, they're out, and won't be getting anymore until mid next week.
> 
> ...


Just an fyi.... but watch what part of the hoga you fish,,,, using eggs in the park district is illeagle. its a nice fine, buddy got caught this year using eggs and park ranger gave him a ticket.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Just an fyi.... but watch what part of the hoga you fish,,,, using eggs in the park district is illeagle. its a nice fine, buddy got caught this year using eggs and park ranger gave him a ticket.


Is that the cuyahoga valley national park or the summit county metroparks?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Any cuy valley park waters.... they have what baits u can't use on there website....


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like the pictured rocks national lakeshore. That makes no sense.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

My understanding is that the national park waters are the only parts of the Cuyahoga with specific live bait restrictions. Is that incorrect?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

This all came up in a thread a week or two ago. Eggs and a few other things are banned in CVNP. Check their website or talk to a ranger for precise details.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

That's what I thought -- thanks.


----------

